# Planning to buy a mid range gaming laptop



## cyber_freak (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,
I'm planning to buy a mid range gaming laptop within a budget of 70-71K(max).I'd love it if it has a 17" screen if possible.1TB HDD with SSD and the laptop shouldnt get heated very soon.All the best specs within the price range if available,then i'll be a very happy man .So guys,If there is such laptop that suits these requirements,Please let me know.
Not a hardcore gamer but i should be able to play the latest games.Be able to use for both personal & office use and can handle high end applications without any hassle and do multitasking.
Should have the best configurations that can support these requirements.
My first choice was Lenovo y50-70 that suited these reqs and had enough USB ports & HD webcam.But turns out to be a bit more expensive.
Thanks..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

That's the best config you can get around 70k in India unless Lenovo updates it with 960M. You can import clevo/sager from xotic pc but it'll overshoot your budget. Better wait till Q3-2105 IMO.
And fill the questionnaire.


----------



## cyber_freak (Aug 19, 2015)

Budget is around 60-71K(Max).
17"+
Primary tasks-Gaming,Browsing,Skype,Coding,App testing,Office work,Movies,torrents etc.

Nothing exactly on my mind but typical configurations i'd like is 17" screen,i7 processor or better,50GB SSD+1TB HDD,a good graphics card,DVD rw,6/9 cell battery etc.Majorly the laptop shouldnt heat up too much..

Preferred brand - Lenovo,Toshiba,HP,Dell,Asus,MSI.
Not preferred- Samsung & Others..

Full HD preferred.

Battery backup -(5 -7 hrs) preferred.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Aug 19, 2015)

cyber_freak said:


> Budget is around 60-71K(Max).
> 17"+
> Primary tasks-Gaming,Browsing,Skype,Coding,App testing,Office work,Movies,torrents etc.
> 
> ...



Lol u expect 5-7 hrs battery backup with your requirements


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

No 17" laptops in your budget.


----------



## cyber_freak (Aug 19, 2015)

lol okay.Scratch the 5-7 hrs battery backup & the 17" inch screen.I'll try not to be greedy and settle for 15.6.Is there any laptops of this specs?


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 19, 2015)

cyber_freak said:


> lol okay.Scratch the 5-7 hrs battery backup & the 17" inch screen.I'll try not to be greedy and settle for 15.6.Is there any laptops of this specs?



Browse in Flipkart or Amazon? There's no option at that price point with given high requirements.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 19, 2015)

Wait for updated Y50 or check this :
Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.72500 Price in India - Buy Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Onli


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Wait for updated Y50 or check this :
> Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.72500 Price in India - Buy Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Onli



DDR3 950M 

Not worth over 60k (ebay had a listing from Garg Enterprises)


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> DDR3 950M
> 
> Not worth over 60k (ebay *had* a listing from Garg Enterprises)



Find that listing now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Find that listing now


Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay



I meant find an active listing. Who knows when it will be back....

Anyways OP, that's a good laptop. But Y50 updated one would be better with GTX960M. But still I would recommend ASUS one as Lenovo has poor quality & all my friends who have a lenovo laptop older than 2 years has some problem or the other, including my laptop. Just check online how is ASUS laptops after a year or two


----------



## cyber_freak (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,
I found the ASUS ROG GL552 JX- CN009H perfect for my gaming need & my budget.I tried flipkart & others but all out of stock.I went to ASUS exclusive store nearby & ordered this product a month ago.After 30 days,He informs me that ASUS has discontinued this product so we'll offer you ASUS GL552JX-CN316T the new version for a discounted rate of 79,990 Rs.This is insane.He claims that the new one has better configurations but it seems very expensive.What should i do?Should i go for the CN316T or CN009H??.Please advise .


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2015)

cyber_freak said:


> Hi,
> I found the ASUS ROG GL552 JX- CN009H perfect for my gaming need & my budget.I tried flipkart & others but all out of stock.I went to ASUS exclusive store nearby & ordered this product a month ago.After 30 days,He informs me that ASUS has discontinued this product so we'll offer you ASUS GL552JX-CN316T the new version for a discounted rate of 79,990 Rs.This is insane.He claims that the new one has better configurations but it seems very expensive.What should i do?Should i go for the CN316T or CN009H??.Please advise .



Exact specs?


----------



## cyber_freak (Oct 15, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Exact specs?


15.6 FHD display,i7 4750HQ processor,8GB ram,1tb 7200rpm hdd, NV GTX950 4GB DDR3,Win 10,8x dual layer,4 cell li-on battery,1yr Asus global warranty.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 15, 2015)

cyber_freak said:


> 15.6 FHD display,i7 4750HQ processor,8GB ram,1tb 7200rpm hdd, NV GTX950 4GB DDR3,Win 10,8x dual layer,4 cell li-on battery,1yr Asus global warranty.



gtx 860m on y50 is much better than gtx950m


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 15, 2015)

cyber_freak said:


> 15.6 FHD display,i7 4750HQ processor,8GB ram,1tb 7200rpm hdd, NV GTX950 4GB DDR3,Win 10,8x dual layer,4 cell li-on battery,1yr Asus global warranty.



Wait for updated Y50, if you can


----------



## AmoghBarthwal (Oct 15, 2015)

Updated y50 is out since 26 August. I'm buying it for 80k in the next few days from Delhi.
Regarding screen, I'll change it after 1 year, getting it for 5240 from aliexpress


----------



## cyber_freak (Oct 19, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Wait for updated Y50, if you can



I found 2 models on the lenovo website when i was looking for the updated y50.Can you provide me the link for the latest/updated y50 model?
Also i see that they are both priced around 88k which kind of exceeds my budget .Does the latest model have a better screen compared to the old one?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 22, 2015)

cyber_freak said:


> I found 2 models on the lenovo website when i was looking for the updated y50.Can you provide me the link for the latest/updated y50 model?
> Also i see that they are both priced around 88k which kind of exceeds my budget .Does the latest model have a better screen compared to the old one?



Sorry for late reply

Updated model is available in US with IPS LCD screen instead of TN display + GTX960M
Y50 Laptop Good For Gaming & Entertainment*| Lenovo US


----------



## nrgmalik (Oct 26, 2015)

Lenovo Y50 with IPS Display & GTX960M is also available in India on Official Online Lenovo Store.

Here is the link Lenovo Y50-70 Laptops (Black) .

The price shown here is  Rs 88,990/- which I think is the MRP. Can anyone confirm the availability of this particular model in Lenovo Retail Stores??

A 80k or below price would be great deal for me.

P.S. :- I called their toll free number to buy lenovo products on phone, the sales guy their offered me a discount of Rs 2000 which is still expensive at the rate of 86,990/-


----------



## cyber_freak (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi again,
I found MSI GE72 APACHE PRO 242 for approx 1000$ which is located in US.I'm very enticed by this laptop but worried if i make purchase,Will i get warranty (global warranty) for the laptop? or does it only limit to country of purchase??
Also are there any service centers in Bangalore/India to get it serviced if necessary :/???.
Not sure to buy this or not so please advise..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2015)

cyber_freak said:


> Hi again,
> I found MSI GE72 APACHE PRO 242 for approx 1000$ which is located in US.I'm very enticed by this laptop but worried if i make purchase,Will i get warranty (global warranty) for the laptop? or does it only limit to country of purchase??
> Also are there any service centers in Bangalore/India to get it serviced if necessary :/???.
> Not sure to buy this or not so please advise..


If you need international warranty, buy Asus ROG or alienware laptops. They have better RMA network.


----------



## nrgmalik (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey Goku

I placed a quote with azom, please advise with this configuration below:-

Azom Laptop - Exigo
Clevo Barebone - P750DM

Display - 15.6” IPS Full-HD 1920x1080 16:9 Matte (anti-glare)
CPU - Intel Skylake Desktop Grade i5-6500


GPU - NVIDIA GTX 970M 6GB

RAM - 8GB 2133MHz DDR4
Storage - SATA 240GB SSD
Wireless - Intel Wireless-AC 8260, dual band 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.2
Sound - Sound Blaster X-FI MB5, 2 x Onkyo Speakers


Card Reader - 6-in-1 Push-Push Card reader

Keyboard - Customizable backlit, anti-ghost keys
Camera - 2.0M FHD Video camera
Battery - 8 cell (82Wh)

Operating System - Microsoft Windows 10 Professional 64-bit

Price - 1,13,500/- plus tax @5% VAT


Warranty - 1 year


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2015)

nrgmalik said:


> Hey Goku
> 
> I placed a quote with azom, please advise with this configuration below:-
> 
> ...


Unless you are getting anything else with better config in same budget, I say go for it.


----------



## nrgmalik (Oct 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unless you are getting anything else with better config in same budget, I say go for it.


I'm gonna go for it then, desktop grade CPU & DDR4 RAM, this machine will be a beast.


----------

